# Respiratory Infection Scarring or Infection



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a mouse I got from a pet store, and ever since I got her she has made chattering/clicking sounds and walks with a hunch and also sort of hobbles. I've heard is likely due to a respiratory infection, but none of my other mice have caught it and they have lived together for over a month now. Is it safe to say she's not contagious? Just scarring?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If she wasn't hunched and hobbling I'd say yes I'd guess it's scaring but mine who were rattlers were never hunched, if you were deaf you would have thought there were perfectly fine. But with the punching and hobbling I'd say something is wrong with her as the hunching is a sign she is either sick or in pain.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

She also has no depth perception and falls a lot. I think she's got a bunch of things going on with her but she behaves normally and has a good appetite and interacts a lot so I leave her be. I don't think any vet in my area knows anything about mice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

With the falling it could be an inner ear infection or stroke or some sort of brain problem.
Just keep in mind it's quality not quantity of life, she may end up needing to be put down sooner than you would like if she is showing problems allready.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Until she starts showing significant problems or is clearly struggling, I'm going to let her be. She acts very friendly and is still very active.


----------

